# Advice for Canadian Rockies holiday please!



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2015)

We're interested in a family trip during the summer months and want a good base for hiking and outdoor activities.  Some of the resorts seem to be golf oriented and possibly not what we'd want.  I realize this is a big geographical area but could you point me in the right direction?  I'm looking in the II directory at Alberta and British Columbia.  We'd need some place where we could get 2 or 3 units for the same week, a pool would be nice and availability of restaurants and water sports.

Thanks for any help!
Deb


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 26, 2015)

Before you do any planning check the US and Canadian Holidays during the summer and AVOID THEM AT ALL COSTS because some places were overrun with both Canadian and US Tourists during our Labor Day visit..

Canada is far too beautiful to spent your time there in a traffic jam or a line to get a meal.


Sterling


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2015)

Good thought!  We're not set on any dates yet but my daughter is a teacher so we're limited to summer months.  

Deb


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 26, 2015)

The best spot for timeshares is Canmore.  There is one in the town of Banff, but I doubt you will be able to get 2-3 units in the summer.  Canmore is another 20 minutes down the road and has more timeshares to choose from.  

The next place with a good concentration of timeshares is Fairmont Hot Springs/Radium Hotsprings out on the west side.  You need to add an hour to the driving time to just about anyplace you want to go within the National Parks from there.  You are most likely to get multiple units, but it's 1.5 to 2 hours drive to Lake Louise etc and really too far for Jasper.  

There is a legal limitation on lodging within the national parks so new buildings within the last 20 years or so have been on the edges of the park especially Canmore.  As a result, it can be very crowded in the summer but is also the best source for groceries and gas as well as lodging.  The ideal time is the week after Labor Day when the weather is great, the bugs are gone and the crowds have lessened,  but before the snow starts to fall.  

Jasper is doable as a day trip from Canmore, but it's a really long day.  Try to plan a couple of nights before or after in Jasper and then take the whole day to drive the Icefields Parkway down to the south end.  The Best western in Jasper has units that have a sleeping loft area with 2 or 3 extra beds (though it got pretty hot up there without air conditioning).  Ideal would be the Inn above the Icefields center which is expensive in the summer and has lots of competition from tour bus groups.  However, location, location, location.  
For non-timeshares, the various cabins along the Bow River Parkway are less expensive than staying in Lake Louise.  I've stayed at Castle Junction and Baker Creek and both were fine.  The negative is the train tracks are right there.  
There are also tons of condos in Canmore so you can likely find some via VRBO etc to rent. 

Sue


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks, Sue!  Just what I was looking for.  We don't have to do timeshare and would be open to renting a big house; however, I have a lot of weeks deposited now so timeshares would solve that little problem.

The west side might have some advantages for us.  My son lives in Whitefish, MT and it would be an easier drive for him and a chance to visit Whitefish as well.  (We've done visits to Glacier National Park a few times now.)

Deb


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 26, 2015)

DebBrown said:


> Thanks, Sue!  Just what I was looking for.  We don't have to do timeshare and would be open to renting a big house; however, I have a lot of weeks deposited now so timeshares would solve that little problem.
> 
> The west side might have some advantages for us.  My son lives in Whitefish, MT and it would be an easier drive for him and a chance to visit Whitefish as well.  (We've done visits to Glacier National Park a few times now.)
> 
> Deb



If West side, then focus on the various timeshares in Radium Hot Springs; Bighorn Meadows in the newest.  I would go no further south than Fairmont Hot springs; the timeshares in Kimberly and especially Fernie are too far from the parks.  In Fairmont HS, I would focus on Mountainside which is the only one of the four to not be embroiled in litigation.  
On the other hand, from Canmore, you could drive down to Waterton National Park and stay near the iconic Prince of Wales hotel (stay elsewhere) and then drive over Going to the Sun road back to Whitefish.  That would be maximum scenery and critter watching possibilities.  
It's really nice to have relatives who live in scenic places....

Sue


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 26, 2015)

The Canadian Rockies are beautiful in the summer but as mentioned are also busy. For a tourist you need to stay in Banff, Canmore or Jasper. Only Banff and Canmore have timeshares.  Getting 2-3 units will be very tough. The other area you are likely talking about is the Fairmont hot springs area. This area is more for Albertans taking a vacation than tourists. However it has more timeshares but I do not recommend staying there if your goal is the Canadian Rockies. 

Both Banff and Canmore have lots of restaurants. Most resorts will have pools and hot tubs but the lakes in the area are  generally way too cold to swim in. Not sure what you mean by water sports there is a boat tour of Lake Minnewanka and there are canoe and maybe kayak rentals at Lake Louise and Moraine Lake.  There is a small lake near Canmore and I think one near Banff where locals do go swimming but these are local places even living in Calgary I do not know where they are. If you drive to Golden BC there are tons of white water rafting companies. 

It will be busy but I believe Sterling that you hit the perfect storm for the area being ridiculously busy this summer/fall. Our Canadian dollar is so weak many Canadians stayed in Canada, Americans came up to take advantage of your much higher dollar and with oil prices down over half many Calgarians have either lost jobs or are worried they will so they stayed close by. I went up to Lake Louise and Moraine Lake in the middle of Sept and could not get parking at all. So I understand how crowded it can get.

For multiple timeshares your best bet is probably a rental or exchange with a worldmark owner. Units are not large but the resort is nice.

Just saw Sue's post she has good ideas but be aware the drive to Waterton alone from Calgary is 3 hours. Even I have not driven the going to the sun road because of the time it takes. Even staying in Canmore you will be doing a ton of driving.

Joan


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 26, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> It's really nice to have relatives who live in scenic places....
> 
> Sue



No kidding!  We love it there.  His girlfriend's family has a cattle ranch outside Yellowstone.  And my youngest son lived in Sedona for a couple of years which was nice too.

Deb


----------



## tashamen (Oct 27, 2015)

We've done a 2 week trip staying near Lake Okanagan, Banff and Calgary in July, but not in timeshares.  I highly recommend the Okanagan Valley and Banff.  In Calgary we went to the Stampede, but in the other locations we did quite a bit of hiking.

As an aside on the "too crowded" issue - we normally drive up to Mont Tremblant the first week in July, which includes both Canada Day and July 4th holidays.  It is never too crowded for my taste, and in fact I love having the holiday vibe.


----------



## BevL (Oct 27, 2015)

Just be aware that the first Monday in August is a civic holiday here.  The weeks on both side of that holiday are, IMHO, the most popular holiday weeks for campers and such.  If you're trying to avoid crowds, I'd suggest that might be a consideration, as much or more than July 1st or Labour Day.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 28, 2015)

*Banff at Labour Day*

It was so crowded there was a shuttle stop about 10 km east of town, on the trans Canada HW, where you could park your car and a bus would take you into downtown where there we lots of friendly Canadian and American tourists--and a few locals.

Canmore would be my choice if we ever get to go back again.

Check out the Canadian Timeshare  Reviews for the place we stayed in Deadman's Flat--avoid like the plague.

Sterling


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for the advice and the warnings!  We'll be discussing with our kids this weekend.

Deb


----------



## tashamen (Oct 28, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> Check out the Canadian Timeshare  Reviews for the place we stayed in Deadman's Flat--avoid like the plague.



The name alone is ominous!


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 28, 2015)

Sterling

Was it Banff or Lake Louise that you had to shuttle into? I know LL gets that busy but I have never seen Banff need buses to shuttle people in. Unfortunately some of the more popular lakes have small parking lots making it difficult to find parking to enjoy the area. 

Joan


----------

